# YIKES - I had forgotten what she's like.......



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am currently planning to bring DD home from September. She has jsut had a couple of days off school sick and I said we would treat them as trial "homeschool days".

I had forgotten just how strong her desire to "do" is. As fast as I give her something to do, she has finished it and wants something more. After just a couple of days!!!! Normally on a Saturday morning (when she is at school during the week) she just wants to put her nose in a book all morning. This morning she was out of bed and bouncing and wanting more work and a project to do.

In one way it's great - it's like having my DD back again. She was always like this before she went to school.

On the other hand I am panicking - how on earth am I going to keep up with her LOL.

Will she calm down once we have been going a few weeks? Am I going to have to hold the reins and make her rest occasionally? Or am I going to have to be directing her onwards and upwards 24/7?

hoggie


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I was just thinking, have you considered lapbooking with her? She would study something out, then put together a lapbook of what she learned. There are templets online or she could make them up herself. There is a free unit study on the ocean she could do this summer too. My kids adore lapbooks. They don't have to be fancy but can occupy them for hours designing & putting them together. Plus they give you a concrete way to show what she is learning and a wonderful record of her progress. 

Here is a sample of some...


The Lapbook Ladies

Check out What is a lapbook and the lapbook photo gallery.

Each one is individual to each child and FUN. All my children like them from the Kindergartener to the 7th graders. You can type in lapbooks and get tons more ideas.

Just an idea.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Cheryl - I love the idea of the lapbooks. A coupple of times when DD has been interested in a topic, we have made up a scrapbook on it. But the lapbook doesn't have to be quite such a huge project. I think she would love to do those 

I also downloaded that ocean study - that will fit in relaly well with a couple of things I have in mind for the summer - of course living on a beach does help 

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl, for your post! I have downloaded the Oceans unit and we plan to start it right away and also do a lapbook with it.

I think the lapbooks might just be the key to keeping my dd interest. She's gotten so bored lately with hsing. I know that's my fault. This is my first year hsing so I, too, am just learning.

That same place that has the Oceans unit free also has the Flip Flop French unit free! We've started it today!


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like she's excited, hoggie! Get ready for a fantastic, wild ride--I've a girlie like that who is now 13 and she's STILL a very motivated project/craft/experiment/DO-er LOL!

Lapbooks are a great idea.

Keep lots of books, craft supplies, drawing stuff, puzzles, playdoh/clay and the like around!

~~


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How about giving her her own log in on you computer. Then bookmark for her OK websites to visit. I will put my DS on the computer for 15 min here and there when I need to re-group and come up with more (or re-work what's not working). He's very computer oriented so I will sometimes find an online game that covers a topic I'm getting ready to introduce to get him excited. Science kits sitting around for self exploration can be a big help to satisified that "I need more nag". We have craft books and drawing books always on hand craft kits within easy reach as well as cookbooks.

Keep your eyes on currclick.com each week they have a new free download. This week is a lapbook to inverview your grandfather and learn from his life.

Grandfather interview. -- 
http://www.currclick.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=0&products_id=21417&it=1&affiliate_id=436


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL midwsthomestead - yes, she's excited. Although this week is technically holiday here, we are doing "school" as a sort of trial run to see how what I have in mind is going to work etc. She wouldn't stop today - I had a few things worked out for her, one of which was a craft project connected with what she wanted to learn about this week. She was so "into" it, and got really fired up with ideas. I am sure she will settle down once it becomes routine, but for now she is just raring to go 

Ohio dreamer - I never turn my computer off, but I did think I might open her a folder of sites. She has a couple fo sets of educational software that she likes to use from time to time, and we have a couple of really nice sites that she can visit.

We have quite a bit of craft stuff and science kits around, I think she just needs to get back into the "I can go and decide what to do next" frame of mind.

The craft project she was doing today she really liked, but tonight she said would I help her with it tomorrow. I said I would be here, but it was up to her to make the decisions as to what to do with it. She said that she was worried about doing it wrong. I explained that there wasn't a right and wrong way to do it, it was just up to her to do it how she wanted to do it, and that as long as she was happy with it then it was right. I think I have to encourage her to do a bit of "splodging" LOL

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh, hoggie, you "get it"!! I'm so excited for your girlie that you're bringing her home! It'll take a wee bit o' 'deschooling' for a bit for her to realize things are different now, that she has a say in how she spends her time, does her projects n the like...it's going to be such a fantastic adventure for you both!!

~~


----------

